# Newbe with qustions? Please respond.



## BMWRider&Driver (Oct 15, 2004)

I just became the proud owner of a 2001 525 I Sport Wagon, and it needs the cup holders in front replaced. Where can I find these on line to purchase? Also the car came with the Motorola Startac phone and I wanted to know if anyone knows if it can be updated? I'm having problems finding service for this one.
Thanks for any insight on these matters,
:thumbup:


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

http://www.ultimatecupholders.com/index.html

http://www.tecaccessories.com/index.html

I've got both. TEC is more expensive and stealth. But if you have a manual, sometimes the drink gets in the way.

The ultimate cupholders are more versatile, holds bigger drinks, much cheaper, and hold drinks in a more stable position. Only downside is you can't hide them like the TEC one.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

I also have the one from www.tecaccessories.com in the E39, but let me add one more possible to the list. I have it in the E38 and love it.

If you don't need the ash tray and don't mind having it visible all the time, it is very nice.
www.Cup-Holders.com

The E39 version:









And here is our tecaccessories one in our E39:









Vaheh Bashikian at Crevier BMW was selling the OEM part (their on-line guy) for about $28 plus shipping. e-mail him directly and tell him Mark Wong suggested you contact him. If you call their parts department, they will quote you a higher price.
51-16-8-190-205 CAN HOLDER

[email protected]

Don't let the price of an aftermarket one scare you. If you keep replacing the stock one, at about $25-35 each time, it adds up. I'd replace them so they work, then never use them again and buy a good afermarket version that you like.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

BMWRider&Driver said:


> I just became the proud owner of a 2001 525 I Sport Wagon, and it needs the cup holders in front replaced. Where can I find these on line to purchase? Also the car came with the Motorola Startac phone and I wanted to know if anyone knows if it can be updated? I'm having problems finding service for this one.
> Thanks for any insight on these matters,
> :thumbup:


If you are still under warranty (3yr / 36k on a 2001, unless you extended it) you should be able to get it replaced that way... :dunno:


----------



## fixdaserver (Oct 19, 2003)

Part # 51 16 8 190 205. Stock BMW cupholder. You can find it at bavauto.com and many other .com parts vendors. Shop around and pay about $20 for the replacement part.


----------

